# What dust collctor do i need for my grizzly 37inch dual drum sander



## ryan86 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have a grizzly 37'' dual drum sander coming in. I have read so many things about dust collection systems for them. I learned that canister filters are not to good for drum sanders because the fine dust clogs up the filters. I also do not think I need a cyclone because I will be using the dust collector for my drum sander mainly, so there will be no big chips.* What dust collector should I purchase for my drum sander?*


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

That's a big tool that makes a lot of dust. Looking at the manual quickly, on page 18 it recommends 1600 CFM at the tool minimum. I don't think anything but a big cyclone can come even close to that. Even something like the CVMAX from Clear Vue is going to have issues delivering that at the tool port. I am afraid you might be in the realm of big industrial cyclone dust collectors with a tool like that.

It has 4 ports on it so I wonder if 2 smaller DC's split between the front and back would work?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

At least a 3HP as close to the machine as you can.
Vent it to outside if you can.

.......you dawwwg!!

Signed,
16" drum sander owner

;-)


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

I have that sander and I use a CVMAX with it. You definitely want a cyclone to separate out the dust, and if possible, exhaust the cyclone outside. Exhausting through a filter will reduce suction. I've run my CVMAX both with and without filters, and the difference is noticeable.

The CVMAX is sufficient to capture the dust on that machine, but it is not overkill. I wouldn't recommend anything of less capacity.

The CVMAX has an 8" inlet and you will want to make sure you run 8" ducting all the way to the machine before splitting into 4" x4.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We have that sander and it has been a nice sander for us. I run a 5 hp Delta cyclone with it. I vent the dust outside in the wind so there is no filters to change in our set up.


----------

